# Tamron 150-600mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 6, 2013)

```
<p><strong>An image

</strong>Below is an image of the Tamron 150-600mm f/5-6.3 VC lens that will be announced this Thursday.</p>
<p>This will be a replacement to the 200-500 f/5-6.3 lens. It will have a completely new optical formula, wider at the wide end and the addition of VC will be very welcomed.</p>
<p>We’re looking forward to seeing the optical performance.</p>
<div id="attachment_14633" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/tamron150500.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14633" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/tamron150500-575x316.jpg" alt="Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC" width="575" height="316" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Tamron 150-600mm f/5-6.3 VC</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

A little similar to the Sigma Art design... a little..


----------



## silvestography (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



tianxiaozhang said:


> A little similar to the Sigma Art design... a little..



My thought exactly! I wouldn't mind similar looks if it performs as well as the new sigma glass.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Tamron's problem is that what made the 200-500 an option (cheap, light) might be lost with the addition of 50mm and VC. The 200-500 retailed at $1995 (though it obviously now sells for <$1000), and if this doesnt come in around that price point, what differentiates it from the various Sigma's, the 100-400L (and its possible update), etc?

I can get 150-500 and 120-400 for about $1000 from Sigma...I can get 50-500 for $1500. The Tamron is gonna have to be really sharp or really light


----------



## dadgummit (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



preppyak said:


> Tamron's problem is that what made the 200-500 an option (cheap, light) might be lost with the addition of 50mm and VC. The 200-500 retailed at $1995 (though it obviously now sells for <$1000), and if this doesnt come in around that price point, what differentiates it from the various Sigma's, the 100-400L (and its possible update), etc?
> 
> I can get 150-500 and 120-400 for about $1000 from Sigma...I can get 50-500 for $1500. The Tamron is gonna have to be really sharp or really light



These are my thoughts exactly. I am not at all interested unless it has good optics and is inexpensive.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



tianxiaozhang said:


> A little similar to the Sigma Art design... a little..


Maybe they just understood that putting gold coloured rings everywhere and names as long as the alphabet for their lenses is not a synonym of high quality?


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Probably goes without say, but it needs to be sharp at the long end. Given that the two main alternatives - the Canon 100-400 and 400/f5.6 are both getting a little old, I'm curious to see how Tamron's new lens compares. Maybe it will give Canon a little nudge to come up with some replacements.


----------



## hoodlum (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

How do we know this is not the 150-600mm.

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-10-26&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtamron%2B150-600mm%2Bhttp://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D820


----------



## rs (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



hoodlum said:


> How do we know this is not the 150-600mm.
> 
> http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-10-26&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtamron%2B150-600mm%2Bhttp://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D820


It's a little difficult to read, but the image appears to read "SP 150-600mm" if you zoom in on the ring with Tamron written on it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Having had the Tamron 200-500, I won't be running out to buy this one. It would not have to be very good to beat the Sigma 150-500 or 50-500 though.


----------



## noncho (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I can't say anything until we have real images from it.
For me 150-450 5.6 would be better. I have Sigma 100-300 F4 and it's a brilliant lens(even with 1.4 extender). 
They have to made something which is at least good as Sigma and have stabilization.


----------



## traveller (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

As always with a new lens (especially from a third party manufacturer), people state that that they will be happy to consider it as long as it is: 

[list type=decimal]
[*]"Very sharp" -often stated as "sharper than (_some optically flawed lens_)", "as sharp as (_inset name of Canon 'L' class lens_)"
[*]Fast aperture
[*]Lightweight
[*]Cheap -often stated in similar terms to the "sharp" criterion
[/list]

What a shame that no manufacturer has yet managed to rise to the challenge of meeting these conflicting objectives. 

Whilst I'm at it, I'm looking for a car that's small, economical to run, can do 0-60mph in under seven seconds, can carry six adults with luggage and costs no more than a family hatchback. Come on Ford, surely it can't be that difficult?


----------



## Apop (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



traveller said:


> As always with a new lens (especially from a third party manufacturer), people state that that they will be happy to consider it as long as it is:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]"Very sharp" -often stated as "sharper than (_some optically flawed lens_)", "as sharp as (_inset name of Canon 'L' class lens_)"
> ...



Mini cooper S cabrio? stack adults in the rear seats ,

150-600 would be great
But I am also curious to see how this lens performs against a sigma 50-500 OS,
At introduction the price on this one might be a bit higher, but it could be a good buy in a year or two


----------



## Tiosabas (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



traveller said:


> As always with a new lens (especially from a third party manufacturer), people state that that they will be happy to consider it as long as it is:
> 
> [list type=decimal]
> [*]"Very sharp" -often stated as "sharper than (_some optically flawed lens_)", "as sharp as (_inset name of Canon 'L' class lens_)"
> ...



I think Sigma is rising to that challenge of those conflicting objectives. 35 1.4, 120-300 etc. 
The telephoto community is holding its breath for alot of lenses at the moment i.e. Canon 100-400II, 400 5.6 IS, Sigam tele primes 300 2.8 or 400 f4. And thats why alot of people will not give this lens a second thought even if it is a decent performer.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

A lot of "ifs" here, obviously, but Tamron's recent optics have been impressive and their VC system is excellent. I have to confess that I am never thrilled with a maximum aperture of f/6.3, but 500mm (even better 600mm) does help. *If* this lens manages to combine fairly good optics with fairly quick AF at a fairly good price it could be fairly interesting ;D


----------



## hoodlum (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

At 600mm it will be very front heavy and the likely 3kg weight won't help either. This looks like a tripod only lens which is really in a different class than the 50-500 or 100-400. I don't think many will replace their existing handheld lenses with this.

Also, why are rumor sites still referring to 500mm at the tele end? Both the patent and image suggest it is 600mm.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



tianxiaozhang said:


> A little similar to the Sigma Art design... a little..


Oh it's not a Sigma? Oh that's right, it's missing the "A"


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



rs said:


> hoodlum said:
> 
> 
> > How do we know this is not the 150-600mm.
> ...


I read it as 150-600 too..., plus the weight is right for 600mm at F6.3...


----------



## monopodman (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



Don Haines said:


> I read it as 150-600 too..., plus the weight is right for 600mm at F6.3...



It's highly unlikely because 600/6.3 would be at least equal to 380/4 in size and weight requirements. We're therefore looking at 4x zoom (!) in 200-400/4 class (!!!) - just not gonna happen, sorry.

What are the odds of this lens to be at least as good as the new Nikon af-s 80-400? I wouldn't be so excited unless Tamron goes high-end.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

My guess is that this lens will be another "bigma" disappointment. Excellent focal range with sub par optics. I'm sure it will have a following just like the other super zoom range lenses but at the end of the day the images will be very soft at full zoom and max aperture. Sorry... truth hurts. (Hopefully I'm wrong, but I doubt it.)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

The filter threads of the lens are 95mm, which is consistent with a 500mm lens. I'd expect that a 600mm lens would need well over 100mm filter threads, since the front objective lens would need to be over 95mm.(600/6.3=95.24) Lenses always need extra diameter for something to hold the lens, and to prevent excessive viginetting. The existing 200-500mm lens uses a 86mm filter, and if this is intended to be a better lens, the diameter needs to increase.
The 95mm filter thread is clearly indicated in the photo, unlike the number 600 which is not clear at all, and could be 500. 
I've seen no evidence that the patent being referred to has anything to do with this lens, someone is just assuming.


----------



## hoodlum (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

More details.

http://www.canon-board.info/obiektywy-21/tamron-150-600-f-5-6-3-vc-usd-93364/

- focal 150-600mm
- focal f/5-6.3
- Filter diameter: 95mm
- Internal Focusing (AF)
- Image Stabilization (VC)
- ultrasonic motor (Ultrasonic Silent Drive)
- price (projected) $ 1,500 (about 6,000 PLN)
- dust + moisture resistant (seal) certainly more


----------



## monopodman (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Actually, I missed one important detail - the patent has 582mm / f6.45 as actual design numbers, which is somewhat easier to achieve


----------



## candc (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

i am digging it, if its good wide open then it will be a terrific long reach lens on aps-c


----------



## samkatz (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

well, with Canon taking forever to come up with a replacement for the 100-400 IS L, this might be an option. Somehow the rumor specs and price don't seem to jive...I had a Sigma 170-500 that served me well, but no I.S. I hope this is better than the current Sigma's and under 2k


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Hi there, everybody! 

First time poster. 
I will introduce myself by time. 

Here is Tamrons official development announcement of the SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (Model A011).
http://www.tamron.com/en/news/2013/1107.html

You can also find specs there. 

Pretty impressing IMHO is the weight of only 1951g (68.8 oz). 
I hope, the mechanical construction will not suffer too much from this.

Let's wait for the official release and the first pictures and reviews.

Greetings, 
Maximilian


----------



## jpaana (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Some sample images with 5D3 at http://blog.naver.com/sp_marketing/70179201020


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I'm happy to confirm that I will have my hands on a pre-production copy sometime over the next month or so. I'll let you know everything that I'm allowed to share during my review process.


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

All I can say here is: Canon rules!!!! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



DaveMiko said:


> All I can say here is: Canon rules!!!! 8)


So…I take it you're one of those Canon-paid lobbyists that AvTvM keeps harping about??


----------



## zim (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



neuroanatomist said:


> DaveMiko said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say here is: Canon rules!!!! 8)
> ...



So... how much did you pay DM to take some of the heat off you? ;D

this conspiracy is like an onion


----------



## jthomson (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm happy to confirm that I will have my hands on a pre-production copy sometime over the next month or so. I'll let you know everything that I'm allowed to share during my review process.



good to know


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



jpaana said:


> Some sample images with 5D3 at http://blog.naver.com/sp_marketing/70179201020



Of course it is hard to tell from a few small screen images, but on those it appears to me as if the shots taken at 600mm are the sharpest!?


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



MrFotoFool said:


> jpaana said:
> 
> 
> > Some sample images with 5D3 at http://blog.naver.com/sp_marketing/70179201020
> ...



Every shot at maximum focal length is stopped down, and the wide angle shot is at f16. That's a lot of room for shots to be blurry wide open. Considering you can't use AF at those apertures anyway (at least with a Rebel), I have a suspicion that the 400f5.6 with a 1.4xTC is still better.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

It sounds like a interesting lens, Since its a development announcement. I wonder why they are showing images? A lot can happen during a development process, a lens has to be producible, and the end result may be a lot different from hand made prototypes that are as perfect optically as the lens can get.

I'm sure many with a 100-400L will be watching, my Tamron 200-400 was pretty bad compared to my 100-400L, I sold it off pretty quickly.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree it is interesting. I primary shoot people and love wide angle photography. My longest focal length is 70-200mm, so I have been looking out for an affordable telezoom.

I've been quite pleased with my new generation Tamron zooms (24-70mm f/2.8 VC and 70-200mm f/2.8 VC) so hope that this 150-600mm will provide similar level of image quality. My only concern is AF-compatibility with future bodies like the much rumored 7D-II.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

1295 Euro according to this Finnish site.

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fi&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digitarvike.fi%2Ftamron_150-600mm_f5-63_supertele_canon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It sounds like a interesting lens, Since its a development announcement. I wonder why they are showing images? A lot can happen during a development process, a lens has to be producible, and the end result may be a lot different from hand made prototypes that are as perfect optically as the lens can get.
> 
> I'm sure many with a 100-400L will be watching, my Tamron 200-400 was pretty bad compared to my 100-400L, I sold it off pretty quickly.



It is coming in Spring 2014. I should have a pre-release copy in hand early 2014 and will be sharing as much info as I'm allowed at this point. My contact in the company says that even full resolution shots are looking very impressive from it so far. I'm certainly interested in the lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like a interesting lens, Since its a development announcement. I wonder why they are showing images? A lot can happen during a development process, a lens has to be producible, and the end result may be a lot different from hand made prototypes that are as perfect optically as the lens can get.
> ...


That is good news ... I eagerly look forward to your review Dustin. BTW, I sold off my Sigma 150-500 OS Canon version and the Sigma 150-500 OS Nikon version is going to be a gift for my Bro-in-Law (in Australia) who uses Nikon ... but I still get to use it during my vacation ... a win-win situation ;D ... I was thinking to pick the Nikon 80-400 VR II in March or April 2014 ... but if the Tamron is going to be released soon after, I might just hold off. Meanwhile, I eagerly look forward to your experience with it. Cheers.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Tamron 150-600mm will release in Japan for the Canon mount first on Dec 19th. We should start seeing some reviews soon. And pricing in Japan has been set at 140,000 yen ($1350 US). 

http://www.tamron.co.jp/news/release_2013/1213.html

They have also created a new site just for this lens.

http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/lineup/a011/index.html

Also just release versions of Camera RAW and LR contained lens profile for the Tamron 150-600mm.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



hoodlum said:


> Tamron 150-600mm will release in Japan for the Canon mount first on Dec 19th. We should start seeing some reviews soon. And pricing in Japan has been set at 140,000 yen ($1350 US).
> 
> http://www.tamron.co.jp/news/release_2013/1213.html
> 
> ...



That is great news. I was unaware that the Japanese release date was so soon. That is a very attractive price, too. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

It certainly looks like it could be a great portable wildlife lens if it lives up to their hype and MTF curves. I'll have to keep my eye on this one.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



mackguyver said:


> It certainly looks like it could be a great portable wildlife lens if it lives up to their hype and MTF curves. I'll have to keep my eye on this one.


+1


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Someone needs to correct the thread heading to say 150-*600*mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



hoodlum said:


> Someone needs to correct the thread heading to say 150-*600*mm


For some reason, all this time I've read it as 200-600 ... I didn't even realize there was typo, until you pointed out.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

That really is an amazing focal length. If the lens quality is up to Tamron's recent standards, I think this will be a great seller for Tamron.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I agree. This is the first reasonably priced lens that will give me a 600mm FOV without resorting to crop sensors or TCs.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

US release is much sooner than expected. Still no official US pricing but it should be announced very soon.

http://www.tamron-usa.com/news/35mm/150600_A011_dec13.asp

"The SP 150-600mm Di VC USD lens will be available in the USA on January 17, 2014."


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I'm interested in what the resolving power will be for distant objects....

Going by Photozone numbers for a 350D and the 400F5.6 and the tamron 200-500 ( only source I could find where both were compared on the same body)......

If you look at the 400F5.6, the resolving power is 1767LW/PH. If you figure on the tamron 150-600 really being 582mm, then the equivalant resolving power of a distant object would be (400/582)*1767, or 1214. 1214LW/PH would be an exceedingly crappy lens.... the old 200-500, which was known as a "soft" lens, was 1693 LW/PH and this new lens should be able to beat that number easily.

I am starting to wish for one in my christmas stocking


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Price will be coming in at $1069 US. Press release will be updated shortly.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

$1,069 would be a steal if it's half decent. Also, I just went to DxOMark to see if they had a review of the 200-500 (they don't), but they have the 150-600 listed and for the Canon mount, it shows a standard DxO (not-stock) studio shot of the lens. To me, that looks like they already have one in house. Very curious to see the results...
http://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Tamron


----------



## lescrane (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

saw this today
http://news.softpedia.com/editors/browse/cosmin-anton. shockingly low price....hope this lens can be sharp at least at 400mm f 6.7-8


----------



## unfocused (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I'll have to wait until the smoke clears off from the cards after Black Friday, but I'm pretty sure this will be my next major lens purchase. Release in December, should be prime for a rebate offer by spring. 

If the price really is anywhere close to what's reported, this could be one of the best selling lenses ever. Maybe Canon and Nikon will finally wake up to the demand for affordable long lenses (Doubt it, but one can hope. It should, but probably won't, make Canon think twice about overpricing the 100-400 II)

I owned the 70-300 Tamron VC. An excellent lens for the money. Honestly, I think Tamron, Tokina and Sigma are really putting out some impressive glass these days.


----------



## lescrane (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I don't know if it will affect Canon's pricing on the alleged 100-400 L II, but maybe they'll stop dragging their feet. I will not pay 1400 for the current lens which can be great but inconsistent copy to copy, and has 14 y.o. IS system. If Canon's "II" is sharper than the Tamron I don't mind paying more but you can't pay more for something that does not exist...


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



lescrane said:


> I don't know if it will affect Canon's pricing on the alleged 100-400 L II, but maybe they'll stop dragging their feet. I will not pay 1400 for the current lens which can be great but inconsistent copy to copy, and has 14 y.o. IS system. If Canon's "II" is sharper than the Tamron I don't mind paying more but you can't pay more for something that does not exist...



The new Canon will likely be sharper but can this make up for the 200mm deficiency? I spend most of my time at the long end and still do lots of cropping.


----------



## lescrane (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

yeah, this lens 150-600 can really be an "equalizer"as far as distance, shooting birds,etc. I admit I have 'lens envy' when I see the 600mm F 4 in the field but even if I had the $12,000 usd to spend, I'd have to hire someone to carry it for me. Same for the 200-400 Canon w/1.4x...... I guess you are better off shooting at 600mm w/less sharpness than heavy cropping a sharper 400....... I will rent a copy of the lens before buying, no matter what the reviews say.


----------



## peterthepooh (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I wonder if the SP 2X Pro Teleconverter would work with this lens?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



peterthepooh said:


> I wonder if the SP 2X Pro Teleconverter would work with this lens?



But on what body would it AF? You already have a max aperture of f/6.3 on the long end. I wouldn't be surprised if my Kenko 1.4x works, though.


----------



## candc (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



peterthepooh said:


> I wonder if the SP 2X Pro Teleconverter would work with this lens?



it might work in really good light. the kenko will work on just about anything in some instances but its not going to work well enough to be useful. keep in mind that you will probably need to stop down also. this might very well be a great lens on its own but it is not really designed to be used with tc's


----------



## weixing (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Hi,
This new Tamron MTF @600mm "look" better than the Canon 400mm F5.6L at wide open... "IF" it really better or at least same, then I'll be getting this lens to replace my Canon 400mm F5.6L. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

While I really doubt this will outperform the 400f5.6+1.4xTC, having autofocus at that focal length would be nice, even if it isn't good enough to track a bird.


----------



## mwh1964 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

Get the Canon 100-400 instead.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

I just got an email from Nikon Rumors that the Tamron 150-600 VC will sold for $1069 in USA. 
Below is the email as received:
Price of the new Tamron SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD lens: $1069 *UPDATED*
Posted: 13 Dec 2013 09:08 AM PST
Tamron-SP-150-600mm-F5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-Model-A011-lens
Today Tamron announced the price and availability of their new SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD (model A011) lens. The price in Japan will be ¥140,000 (around $1,350). The Canon version will start shipping on December 19th, the Nikon version will follow at a later date. Few pictures of the lens can be found here. Sample images taken with the lens can be found here and here.

Update #1: the US press release is now up and the release date is listed as January 17, 2014.

Update #2: the US price will be $1069.

Tamron-SP-150-600mm-F5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-lensTamron-SP-150-600mm-F5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-lens-designTamron-SP-150-600mm-F5-6.3-Di-VC-USD-lens-MTF-chart


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

That's a really, really, good price!

We all know that it won't be prime-like at 600mm, but if it holds well up to 500mm it will be a winner.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



Albi86 said:


> if it holds well up to 500mm it will be a winner.


+1


----------



## candc (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*

this is all good news on the price and availability. i did not expect to see it this soon. i have seen some sample images taken with it and they look good. this will make and excellent hiking and travel lens for wildlife

sample images

http://blog.naver.com/sp_marketing/70179201020


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Tamron 150-500mm f/5-6.3 VC on Thursday*



9VIII said:


> While I really doubt this will outperform the 400f5.6+1.4xTC, having autofocus at that focal length would be nice, even if it isn't good enough to track a bird.



It would surprise me if the centre 1/3 of the Tamron frame at 600mm when stopped down to F8 is at least as sharp as the 400f5.6+TC @ F8. We are now comparing a 20 year old prime + TC to a current zoom. Lens technology has changed over the past 20 years.

You also gain IS and AF with the Tamron.


----------

